# Problems at Caribbean Palm Village in Aruba



## angl3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Last week I received the normal yearly letter from CPV with the financials & proxy to submitt.  There was something different in this letter though.  They have raised the transfer fee from $150.00 (stated on my contract), to $2,000.00 if you sell to someone other than a relative.  If you sell to a relative, it is still $150.00.  I really thought this could be a typo, but it is not!  Daisy at CPV said that is what it is.  I have asked for the names of the board members with phone numbers & address.  I think that if you own at this resort, you might want to ask our board members how they can change the contract without all sides knowing it, or voting on it!!!

Carolyn


----------



## irish (Jun 21, 2009)

$2000.00.... yikes


----------



## beanie (Jun 21, 2009)

I bought an eoy week  52 1 bdm on ebay about 4 yrs ago for $700 on e-bay now the transfer fee will be more than I paid for it and would lower any resale value . I guess I better read my paperwork .


----------



## NYLady (Dec 17, 2010)

You are right...our paperwork did say that but they quickly did away with their new rule when they realized it was unreasonable.  The rule no longer exists and transfer fee remains at $150.


----------

